# horse not fed



## jamt72 (Oct 24, 2010)

You can turn them into a Humane Society, I had one a mile from me that had several horses and was fed very little and when the Humane Society checked out the complaint they took the horses and she is not allowed to have any.


----------



## shodge22 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm..that just ****es me off! Why obtain an animal if you a. have no means to feed it or b. dont intend to care for it at all?
Report it to your local animal control or talk to some stable owners who may know of more organizations, maybe even special horse organizations. 
Sounds like shes got no business owning any type of animal, much less a horse. Would be nice to hear that it was seized. 
I know that if it gets to a point where I CANT feed mine, I'll find him a good home locally preferred where I could still go see him. 
Hopefully, I wont have that problem anytime soon. His pasture is full of good grass and we keep hay and feed put up. 
She needs a good smack on the face!


----------



## Grumps (Oct 23, 2010)

We are involved in horse rescueing in Oklahoma and I tell you the horse has to be near geath before they will take a horse, look at my poor Peanut horse. If there is grass or hay, water and the smallest of tree were the horse is board good luck on getting the horse away from them. The laws in OK are there but the problem is law enforcement are not aware of places such as ourselves. We are working on that but there are only a few of us and OK is a big state. If you still need help feel free to send me a private message and I will give you my number and we can see what we can do.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The problem is that AC _can't_ do anything unless the horse is at death's door.

If the animal is in decent weight when they visit, and has water and a food source, there's nothing they can do. 

Yes, your neighbor obviously has a problem, but until the animal shows signs of neglect the law is on the side of the owner, not the AC.

It's not fair to the animal, but AC's hands are tied. They can't go by hearsay; they need hard proof in order to get a warrant to seize the animal.

Keep an eye on the critter, and should it start dropping weight and looking unfit, _then_ call AC. They'll have a reason to come out then.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

it sound like the family across the street from us!!!, can't aford to feed there kids but yet they did have 3 horses on a 2 acres pasture with no hay!!! I can no long keep more then 5 bales of hay on my propertgy because it get's stolen. so i keep my hay in the next town over at a friends. it has gotten to the point!

on thursday i had a long talk with a town workers, about the condition of there 2 very skinny dog's, showed him the kitten that is now living with us that was sick and skinny and now recoving nicley in my basement. and there horses.

later that night i got lucky while visiting my husband at work did i run in to the deputy for our area and had a good talk, both he and i have talked to these people time after time to no avail. ........ and have reminded them that animal cruelty can resault in jail time. you might want to remind this person that it can happend to her!!


----------

